# 2. Monitor Anzeige zu groß



## ForceOne (14. März 2018)

*2. Monitor Anzeige zu groß*

Moin,

ich habe 2 Monitore:

1. WQHD 30" als Hauptmonitor
2. FHD 27" als 2. Monitor

Die Anzeige auf dem 2.Monitor ist auf dem Desktop/Browser/Explorer leider viel zu groß.
Die Auflösung ist korrekt auf 1920x1080 eingestellt und auch die Größe von Text, Apps etc. auf 100% eingestellt.

Kann hier jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## HisN (14. März 2018)

*AW: 2. Monitor Anzeige zu groß*

Ähm ... naja. geringe Auflösung, großes Panel .. gibt große Klötzchengrafik. Oder ist es "noch größer", als wenn Du den 2. Monitor alleine betreibst?
Du kannst ja DSR versuchen, aber damit wird es wahrscheinlich unscharf, selbst wenn Du den DSR-Blurr auf 0% setzt.

Welches OS benutzt Du?


----------



## ForceOne (14. März 2018)

*AW: 2. Monitor Anzeige zu groß*

Wenn ich den Monitor alleine betreibe ist alles kleiner.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (14. März 2018)

*AW: 2. Monitor Anzeige zu groß*

Wie HisN schon schrieb, könntest du es mit DSR probieren. 
Hatte bis vorgestern auch ein gemischtes Dual-Monitor Setup WQHD-FHD und hab mir unter Windows mit VSR (AMD halt) beholfen und den FHD kurzum zum WQHD Bildschirm gemacht.

Ne andere Lösung wirds meines Wissens nach nicht geben aufgrund der untschiedlichen Auflösung und unter 100% kann man soweit ich weiss nicht gehen bei der Skalierung der Icons usw.


----------



## HisN (14. März 2018)

*AW: 2. Monitor Anzeige zu groß*

Nicht dass es ein Win7 ist, bei dem man die Skalierung der Monitore nicht einzeln einstellen kann.
Aber auf die Frage wird ja nicht eingegangen.


----------



## ForceOne (15. März 2018)

*AW: 2. Monitor Anzeige zu groß*

Es handelt sich um W10.

Ich versuche nachher mal das Problem über DSR zu beheben.


----------



## ForceOne (15. März 2018)

*AW: 2. Monitor Anzeige zu groß*

Über DSR sieht es schon wieder normaler aus, aber das Bild ist tatsächlich unscharf.


----------

